# 1979 Schwinn Spitfire



## Robertk (Nov 4, 2019)

Looking for a single speed 1979 Schwinn Spitfire. Either complete or frame/fork/guard.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 4, 2019)

Robertk said:


> Looking for a single speed 1979 Schwinn Spitfire. Either complete or frame/fork/guard.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Robert



I’ve got a 79 frame fork and guard for sale in the classifieds. Here is the link.








						Withdrawn - 1979 Spitfire project | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Good bones here. A 79 Spitfire frameset. Straight and solid. What you see is what you get. Now only $100 shipped in the lower 48. I also have the original front and rear hubs from this bike or a set of nice 1980 cruiser wheels that would be era and model correct for additional money if interested.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Robertk (Nov 5, 2019)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> I’ve got a 79 frame fork and guard for sale in the classifieds. Here is the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 6, 2019)

Robertk said:


> Looking for a single speed 1979 Schwinn Spitfire. Either complete or frame/fork/guard.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Robert



KC Craigslist. Currently Active


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Nov 6, 2019)

What happened to the head badge?


----------



## hm. (Nov 6, 2019)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> What happened to the head badge?



Looks like it could be a bottle opener??


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 6, 2019)

Btw I just realized its Offer Up in KC not Craigslist 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertk (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks Jesse - looking for something just a bit more cleaner.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jan 4, 2020)

I've got two up in the parts sale section. Not quite as clean as the one posted above though.


----------

